# 2 rescued baby pigeons



## Joshua300696 (May 10, 2020)

Hi, hope this is the right place where I can get the information I need, at work I found a nest with two babies in it, in a position thst was extremely dangerous to them, and It was only crawling space and I needed to come through so had to disturb the nest anyway, rather than leave them as I think once disturbed the nest gets abandoned, correct me if I'm wrong, they would have been crushed with 2 tons of steel from an automatic stacking machine, I want to know how old these are and how best to care for them, so far I have used soaked dog biscuit, and just today tried baby porridge, has milk in so gonna try to find something else, I have on order some syringes and proper baby bird food bit who knows how long this will take, just hoping to see them through till they can have solids, to feed them I have been showing them to a rubber cup and I managed to make a feeding tube with a rubber bung and hole in the end to as best as possible replicate the parent feeding but they arent very interested.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can google on youtube "how to feed baby pigeon", there are plenty of videos that will show you how. Try to get a handrearing formula for parrots and cockatiels from a petshop. A cut-off syringe covered with a piece of rubber glove with an x cut into it will work fine. You will need to guide their beaks into the syringe.

They must be about 5 to 7 days old. They will need extra heat, otherwise their food won't digest and it will rot in the crop and they will die. If you don't have a heatpad, try a warmwaterbottle that will need to be changed regularly.

Make the formula the consistency of ketchup. Only feed when the crops go empty. There should be plenty of droppings inbetween feedings. You can add a small amount of human baby applesauce to the formula, that will help with digestion.


----------



## Joshua300696 (May 10, 2020)

Hi, thanks for your reply, I am using a desk lamp to provide heat will this be adequate or should I switch to a hot water bottle?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

A desk lamp is fine. Maybe you can put a jug of water next to it to provide some humidity. The babies should be warm when you touch them, there should also be plenty of droppings inbetween feedings. Then you will know the digestion is good.

They are going to be very tame, too tame to be released.


----------



## Joshua300696 (May 10, 2020)

Okay, good idea I will keep a little water with the lamp, I've added a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel aswell, they each have maybe pooped once in the last couple days, feeding about 3 times a day, with a hand rearing formula, about the consistency as you described earlier


----------



## Joshua300696 (May 10, 2020)

Added pics of both chests, do these appear normal or is something not right


----------



## Joshua300696 (May 10, 2020)

Second picture didn't load up


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Only pooped once these last couple of days? That is no good. There should be about 4 to 5 droppings inbetween feedings and you will see the crop goes down. Their crops are overfilled on the photo. Do you have a thermometer to measure the temp? Keep them at about 35 degrees Celsius. 

Don't feed more food until those crops go down. If the food is not digesting, they will die. Also try to get hold of baby applesauce. With the next feeding, you can add some to their formula. This will help with digestion.

For now, keep them warm and wait for the food to digest. There should be plenty of droppings and the crops must be empty.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

What are you feeding them now? Can you get a bag of frozen green peas? Defrost a few, remove the skins and mash them till soft. Add the baby applesauce to this. 

When the crops are empty, feed this to them.


----------

